# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GizmodIn11.10and12.04

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GizmodIn11.10and12.04

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## Penguissimo

After following these instructions, I get this error during the compile:




```
/home/will/Downloads/gizmod-3.5/libGizmod/Processes.cpp: In static member function ‘static void Gizmod::Processes::updateProcessTree()’:
/home/will/Downloads/gizmod-3.5/libGizmod/Processes.cpp:157:27: error: expected unqualified-id before ‘;’ token
make[2]: *** [libGizmod/CMakeFiles/Gizmod.dir/Processes.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [libGizmod/CMakeFiles/Gizmod.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

I did some Googling of the error, but unfortunately the last programming I've ever done was in Applesoft BASIC, so I'm at a bit of a loss to solve this. I know that this line in this file is one of the lines the instructions have us change, and I went back to make sure I copy-pasted everything perfectly, but I still get this error. Any ideas? I'm running 12.04 (with the 3.5 kernel branch, if that makes a difference).

edit: I get the same error even when I revert the line back to the original line (so that it's identical to a freshly-downloaded copy).

----------


## Borfo

I got gizmod working in 12.10 - had the same "expected unqualified-id before ; token" error.  I fixed that by changing all the lines suggested on the wiki page, but wherever it said to change the line to 'iter->;path().string() + "\"', I deleted the semicolon, so it read 'iter->path().string() + "\"'

I had to make the changes suggested in the "Excessive CPU Usage" section too, since otherwise it consumed 100% of one CPU all the time.

Also, follow the instructions here:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ng_a_udev_Rule

...don't forget the colon in the MODE setting - eg: 'MODE:="660"'

----------


## krodelabestiole

hello

i think i followed exactly this documentation :
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GizmodIn11.10and12.04

but when i run make i get this error :



```
[ 88%] Building CXX object gizmod/CMakeFiles/gizmod.dir/GizmoDaemon.o
/home/krodelabestiole/Téléchargements/gizmod-3.5/gizmod/GizmoDaemon.cpp: In member function void GizmoDaemon::initPython():
/home/krodelabestiole/Téléchargements/gizmod-3.5/gizmod/GizmoDaemon.cpp:1332:51: erreur: initGizmoDaemon was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [gizmod/CMakeFiles/gizmod.dir/GizmoDaemon.o] Erreur 1
make[1]: *** [gizmod/CMakeFiles/gizmod.dir/all] Erreur 2
make: *** [all] Erreur 2
```

i found absolutely no information about this error anywhere

line 1332 looks like this :



```
void GizmoDaemon::initPython() {
    try {
        cdbg1 << "Embedding Python Interpreter..." << endl;
        PyImport_AppendInittab((char *) "GizmoDaemon", &initGizmoDaemon);
```

what do you think ? have i forget to install any dependency or should i edit the source code ?

----------


## krodelabestiole

ok i found the issue

cmake was using python3.2 instead of python2.7

----------

